# My recommendation for the Kings forum



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

I think the King's forum slogan needs to be changed. Your team slogan basically says "we are the other good team on California". Do you want you team to always be in the Laker's shadow?

The slogan, as does the Clippers, basically shouts, "Hey everybody, you know theres other teams out here in Cali besides the Lakers." I think its pathetic and that you guys should change it to something that doesn't make people think about the Lakers when they read it, which, "A new California powerhouse" clearly does. Take the Warrior's slogan for example, it is very dumb, but at least it doesn't refer to the Lakers. And if you think about it, if you were a big company would you refer to your competitor in a positive way in your slogan. Like "Pepsi, the other great tasting cola." No, you have to separate yourself from the competition.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

We tried to find a new slogan during the offseason, but none of the suggestions were better than the current one...maybe we will try again when the season is over.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> I think the King's forum slogan needs to be changed. Your team slogan basically says "we are the other good team on California". Do you want you team to always be in the Laker's shadow?
> 
> The slogan, as does the Clippers, basically shouts, "Hey everybody, you know theres other teams out here in Cali besides the Lakers." I think its pathetic and that you guys should change it to something that doesn't make people think about the Lakers when they read it, which, "A new California powerhouse" clearly does. Take the Warrior's slogan for example, it is very dumb, but at least it doesn't refer to the Lakers. And if you think about it, if you were a big company would you refer to your competitor in a positive way in your slogan. Like "Pepsi, the other great tasting cola." No, you have to separate yourself from the competition.



How does "A New California Powerhouse" make people think of the Lakers? When you hear "Windows New Technology", does it make you think of Unix? James Stuart (aka Duke of York) pops into your mind when you hear New York?

Dwayne Johnson's nickname reminds me of Mitch Richmond, but that's my problem. Maybe the slogan needs to be updated, but not for the silly reason you stated.


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

I think he meant it's kinda implying that the Lakers were the "original powerhouse" and the kings are following in their footsteps.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KTLuvsMikeBibby</b>!
> I think he meant it's kinda implying that the Lakers were the "original powerhouse" and the kings are following in their footsteps.



First of all, jst wrote "clearly" stating. You said he means "kinda implying." If it was "kinda implying", it would have been fine. But he said the slogan "clearly" refers to the Lakers, which I think is silly.

Second of all, eyes of the beholder is all I'm saying.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: My recommendation for the Kings forum*



> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> How does "A New California Powerhouse" make people think of the Lakers? When you hear "Windows New Technology", does it make you think of Unix? James Stuart (aka Duke of York) pops into your mind when you hear New York?


Get real!!! After reading the slogan "A new California Powerhouse" anybody with a brain would think in their mind "who is the other Califorian powerhouse...the Lakers." It is clearly referencing the Lakers and anybody coming to this forum would be familiar enough with Basketball to know it is referring to the Lakers. Your example about "Windows New Technology" is different because I am asserting that basketball fans reading the slogan would clearly infer the Lakers from the slogan. I'd imagine that people that are big on computer technology would think of the old crap when they hear "Windows New Technology" but I'm not a computer nerd so I never hear this "Windows New Technology." 

Besides, "new technology" does not shed a positive light on the old stuff like "A new California Powerhouse" sheds a positive light on the other California powerhouse. Like I said though, would you use the slogan Like "Pepsi, the other great tasting cola." No, you'd bash your competitor in your ad/slogan not praise them...assuming you mention them at all. And thats what I'm recommending, come up with something that doesn't even refer to the Lakers or anyone else.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: My recommendation for the Kings forum*



> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> Get real!!! After reading the slogan "A new California Powerhouse" anybody with a brain would think in their mind "who is the other Califorian powerhouse...the Lakers." It is clearly referencing the Lakers and anybody coming to this forum would be familiar enough with Basketball to know it is referring to the Lakers. Your example about "Windows New Technology" is different because I am asserting that basketball fans reading the slogan would clearly infer the Lakers from the slogan. I'd imagine that people that are big on computer technology would think of the old crap when they hear "Windows New Technology" but I'm not a computer nerd so I never hear this "Windows New Technology."
> ...


:uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

Sorry if this conversation is over your head SacKings. Next time address the issue instead of posting stupid smilies. My point is valid, the Kings have been good enough for a few years now and should stop referring to themselves as "the other california team."


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

It has nothing to do with the Lakers... They are a NEW CALIFORNIA POWERHOUSE, it doesnt say The Other California Powerhouse... The Kings are from California, and they are fairly new at being a powerhouse... I dont see anything wrong with that... Its not referring to the Lakers in anyway...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> It has nothing to do with the Lakers... They are a NEW CALIFORNIA POWERHOUSE, it doesnt say The Other California Powerhouse... The Kings are from California, and they are fairly new at being a powerhouse... I dont see anything wrong with that... Its not referring to the Lakers in anyway...


Thats right man. Its a new california powerhouse. nothing wrong with that. so what if people think about the lakers. we don't care. we're just tellin people that we're a new powerhouse in this california and if you don't like it *jstempi* don't read it. or take it to the admins.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

Hehe, I dont think the admins need to get involved.  

If you guys dont see it, thats fine...I guess you dont care. It is just the website slogan, not an actual team promo. 

I just thought the Kings posters would want to distance themselves from riding the Lakers' fame. I still think its funny you dont think "the new california powerhouse" makes a reader think "who's the other california powerhouse?" I sincerely hope none of you work in sales/marketing, and if you do I fear for your company.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> I still think its funny you dont think "the new california powerhouse" makes a reader think "who's the other california powerhouse?" I sincerely hope none of you work in sales/marketing, and if you do I fear for your company.



Like I said - eyes of the beholder. If a reader has the mental capacity of someone like you, then yes, obviously he/she will see it and think "Lakers"! On the other hand, if a reader has the intelligence and superior aptitude of people like us, then no, the issue you stated is not a problem.

I don't work in marketing, but I studied it in college. And it is well known that marketing teaches its students to "appeal to the lowest common denominator." In blunt terms, the message has to be "idiot proof." I suppose I am witnessing one at work here. So perhaps it is good to inform us that maybe the slogan is not fully "idiot proof." 

Btw, Windows New Technology is the full name for Windows NT. If you were alive during the turn of the millennium and not in a coma , you have heard of it. But then again, we here at the tip of the Sillicon Valley hold you Southerners to a different standard; so I wouldn't be surprise if you have indeed, never heard of Windows NT. Rest assured, I won't hold it against you.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> 
> Btw, Windows New Technology is the full name for Windows NT. *If you were alive during the turn of the millennium and not in a coma , you have heard of it.* But then again, we here at the tip of the Sillicon Valley hold you Southerners to a different standard; so I wouldn't be surprise if you have indeed, never heard of Windows NT. Rest assured, I won't hold it against you.


:laugh: 

Good job.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> Hehe, I dont think the admins need to get involved.
> 
> If you guys dont see it, thats fine...I guess you dont care. It is just the website slogan, not an actual team promo.
> ...


explain this to me please. how we're riding the lakers fame by saying that we're a new californian powerhose???

by saying this you're mind might go to the lakers and so what if it does. they're a powerhouse too and have many champions. we're not saying anything bad about them and we're certainly not riding the "lakers fame" PEACE YO


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> Like I said - eyes of the beholder. If a reader has the mental capacity of someone like you, then yes, obviously he/she will see it and think "Lakers"! On the other hand, if a reader has the intelligence and superior aptitude of people like us, then no, the issue you stated is not a problem.


Sad how the inconsistent, biased mods on this board let these personal attacks go. Just because he's a kings fan doesnt mean he should get a pass. And I assume when you say "people like us" you mean Kings fans...hilarious that you actually think brain dead $5/hour drones with cow bells have superior intelligence than anyone else, much less laker fans or myself. I found out why you guys used cows bells, because screaming was banned since all the tooth decay made the Arena stanky. Now that the cow bells are gone, I feel bad for the Maloofs.



> I don't work in marketing


Obviously.




> , but I studied it in college. And it is well known that marketing teaches its students to "appeal to the lowest common denominator."


Not if you're trying to appeal to people with intelligence. Apparently/obviously, you are not. Kings fans are indeed the main patrons of this forum.



> In blunt terms, the message has to be "idiot proof." I suppose I am witnessing one at work here. So perhaps it is good to inform us that maybe the slogan is not fully "idiot proof."


Clearly, since you apparently do not grasp what it insinuates. It should be dumbed down for people like you.



> Btw, Windows New Technology is the full name for Windows NT. If you were alive during the turn of the millennium and not in a coma , you have heard of it. But then again, we here at the tip of the Sillicon Valley hold you Southerners to a different standard; so I wouldn't be surprise if you have indeed, never heard of Windows NT. Rest assured, I won't hold it against you.


Sorry, at the "turn of the millennium" when you were a pimple faced 13 yr old playing with your computer and pirating Window's new software because you had no friends to play with you, I was busy working to support my family...what do I care what "NT" stands for when I'm not in the IT Sector? Of course I've heard of Windows NT, what it stands for is not important to me. 

Hold us to a different standard, thats fine, we dont need to know what all your stupid acromyns stand for. We are too busy working and making money down here while you guys discuss your acronyms, whine about losing your jobs, and dream about upgrading the wiring in your trailors (sorry, "mobile estates") so you can get DSL.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> Sad how the inconsistent, biased mods on this board let these personal attacks go. Just because he's a kings fan doesnt mean he should get a pass.



Personal attacks? There were some subtle innuendoes and insinuations, but for an all-out personal attacks, read the following message, coincidentally, written by you.



> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> ...hilarious that you actually think brain dead $5/hour drones with cow bells have superior intelligence than anyone else, much less laker fans or myself. I found out why you guys used cows bells, because screaming was banned since all the tooth decay made the Arena stanky. Now that the cow bells are gone, I feel bad for the Maloofs.


Ha ha. If I were you, I'd be complaining to the Mod... again. You know, the passage you wrote reflects more about YOU than it ever does about us. 

You may not agree that I'm much smarter than you, but one difference between you and I is certain - I don't go crying for the Mod at the first sight of a stricture while at the same time dish out unequivocal diatribe. Leave the Mod out of it, dude. The Mod is doing a good job. If you want to know where the problem lies, check the mirror. Btw, minimum wage is no longer $5/hr. You should have a talk with your boss. 




> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> Sorry, at the "turn of the millennium" when you were a pimple faced 13 yr old playing with your computer and pirating Window's new software because you had no friends to play with you, I was busy working to support my family...what do I care what "NT" stands for when I'm not in the IT Sector? Of course I've heard of Windows NT, what it stands for is not important to me.



I've told you I studied Marketing in college and you think I was 13 at the turn of the millennium? What keen observation, nothing ever gets by you does it? But take note: 1) Don't act like you are the only one with bills to pay. 2) Learn something about Sacramento before you talk about it. In fact, I advise you to learn before you speak.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> 
> Personal attacks? There were some subtle innuendoes and insinuations, but for an all-out personal attacks, read the following message, coincidentally, written by you.


Yes I retaliated with the same all-out attacks after yours. I'm not going to sit here and take heat without subsequently dishing some out in return. Dont pretend your's were subtle. Obviously they were not...and at least my attack that you quoted was not specifically directed at you.



> Ha ha. If I were you, I'd be complaining to the Mod... again. You know, the passage you wrote reflects more about YOU than it ever does about us.


Such a little child...so let me get this straight, you are saying, "I know you are but what am I?". Grow up little boy.



> You may not agree that I'm much smarter than you, but one difference between you and I is certain - I don't go crying for the Mod at the first sight of a stricture while at the same time dish out unequivocal diatribe.
> 
> 
> > I wasn't crying to the mod, just pointing out their inconsistency since one posted directly after your childish rant and didn't even mention that your attacks were stretching/breaking the rules. These are the same mods who threaten me when I bend/break the rules.
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

jstempi comon dude don't be a problem around here. Face it that you can't stand the kings and its fans so please either write about the games and stuff like that or don't post nothing at all. you told us that we should change our slogan and we gave you pretty good reasons why we like it like it is. now you might not like it but we're the kings fans not you. peace homie


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

I think we were having a decent/legitimate discussion until post number 13. Had you edited it early on, all the other crap would not have happened. So dont accuse me of being the instigator.

Its not that I hate the kings or their fans, hate prolly isnt the right word. Again, I think my suggestion was legitimate. I can see how Kings fans cant see the relation and how laker fans do see it. Right or wrong, I think that your average NBA fan would see the inference to the Lakers in the slogan...and why would a Kings fan want that?

Thats fine if you (as kings fans) want to keep it, i just thought I'd bring it up and have a discussion about it. But anyone who says the slogan does not refer to or would not make people think "Lakers" in the back of their mind when reading it is simply not thinking.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> Some colleges, especially up there in cowtown, will let anyone in...why not you??? And in regard to the calculation, I was 17 when I started college long ago so the numbers could work...especially if you dropped out of high school and are at a JC. But nothing gets by you does it?



Well, you could be right. I could be a pimple-faced 17-yr-old still living off my parents. In which case, You - a grown man with a job and a family - spend considerable amount of time arguing ferociously with a kid... over a simple slogan... on an online basketball message board. Even if you don't care about this board as you claimed, don't you think it makes you look pathetic?





> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> I never acted like I was the only one with bills to pay. I'm sure your debts to your bookie and the comic book store are very burdensome. And FYI, I am not speaking, I am posting...and you haven't indicated any reason wny I should learn more about Sacramento and the armpit I think it is.


Ah-uh. You live in California don't you? Being a Cali resident, you never wanted to find out more about your Capital? Even if you don't live in California, don't you want to learn about something before you discuss it? Think about it, what do you think of a person who doesn't know a thing about the Lakers but talks about the team as if he does and gets all the facts wrong? 




> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> Thats fine if you (as kings fans) want to keep it, i just thought I'd bring it up and have a discussion about it. But anyone who says the slogan does not refer to or would not make people think "Lakers" in the back of their mind when reading it is simply not thinking.



Like I said, and apparently you agreed also, the message is NOT "idiot proof." So some idiots are bound to have issues with it (NOT referring to you, Mr. Sensitive). I am not against modifying it, but not for the reason you stated.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> Well, you could be right. I could be a pimple-faced 17-yr-old still living off my parents. In which case, You - a grown man with a job and a family - spend considerable amount of time arguing ferociously with a kid... over a simple slogan... on an online basketball message board. Even if you don't care about this board as you claimed, don't you think it makes you look pathetic?


When did I say I didn't care? Plus, I dont spend that much time. It may take you several hours to come back with decent responses, but my brilliant arguments take only second to come up with. 



> Ah-uh. You live in California don't you? Being a Cali resident, you never wanted to find out more about your Capital? Even if you don't live in California, don't you want to learn about something before you discuss it?


Why would I need/want to find out more than I already know. You have not said where I am wrong and why I should learn more. I have friends that live up there near Sacramento, and guess what, he's an agriculture teacher at a high school with a big ag program where they breed cows and pigs and crap. Apparently their community is big into agriculture and cattle. Sure it may not be representative of the entire northern california area, but many on this board (especially kings fans) seem to enjoy putting all so. cal people in a box, so go figure.



> Think about it, what do you think of a person who doesn't know a thing about the Lakers but talks about the team as if he does and gets all the facts wrong?


Are you talking about SacKings384?




> Like I said, and apparently you agreed also, the message is NOT "idiot proof." So some idiots are bound to have issues with it (NOT referring to you, Mr. Sensitive). I am not against modifying it, but not for the reason you stated.


Ok, but that doesnt mean I'm not right.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Has any post this guy had made turned into anything relevant... I say we lock this thing up... Its stupid and a waste of time


----------

